# A couple of weevils



## orionmystery (May 16, 2012)

A couple of weevils.


Another new species of giraffe weevil/long necked beetle, my fourth species.



Giraffe weevil...IMG_5154 by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Against blue sky



Giraffe weevil...IMG_5150 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Black and white....natural light.



Weevil...IMG_4586 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More weevils.


----------



## cannpope (May 16, 2012)

You are awesome Kurt!  You have a great talent!!!


----------



## kyrontf (May 16, 2012)

Nice set, I especially like the last one.  Reminds me of an elephant!


----------



## orionmystery (May 16, 2012)

cannpope said:


> You are awesome Kurt!  You have a great talent!!!


 


kyrontf said:


> Nice set, I especially like the last one.  Reminds me of an elephant!



Thanks, Carol, kyrontf!


----------



## carlos58 (May 18, 2012)

great shots as usual


----------



## orionmystery (May 18, 2012)

carlos58 said:


> great shots as usual



Thanks Carlos.


----------

